# Professional Detailers in Down



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

I want my Clio done... but ain't got a clue how to do all this and I havent got a PC. So... Any recommendation of people that would do it?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Give Moddie a shout


----------



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

On here?


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

Im in Lurgan??


----------



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

Well as of 7pm today im skint again so itll have to wait lol.

But I need my car pc'd... got loads of swirl marks and small scratch  Help


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

lol, thatll do, gimmie a shout if u want it done!


----------



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

Gimme your number and Ill give ya a shout ASAP


----------

